# Is there anyone who have same symptom like me?



## violetshard31 (Feb 4, 2016)

Hello guys, I had and am having this 'fucking' symptom, LEAKY GAS, more than 6 years.

I have a two type of gas(fart). 1st thing is controllable gas. I can easily control my fart. If I want to fart now or not, My body works as what I think. It's a normal gas like what people who don't have LG symptoms have.

Of course, I don't be suffering from this controllable gas. I'm suffering from gas of 2nd type. Gas of 2nd type is UNCONTROLLABLE. I only feel the sign that my gas is now going out with hot-sensation on my anus and vibration(maybe) on not only anus but also on perineum. After few seconds of this feeling, People around me go away from me. Slept people awaken too.

Additionally and mysteriously, Leaky gas is gone when I slept.

Is there anyone in this forum who have same symptom like me?


----------

